# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Бразилия

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я побывал вчера во Франко да Роше (Franco da Rocha - маленький городишка, в 40 минутах езды на электричке от Сао Пауло). Преданные там сформировали надежную группу распространителей книг, которая содержит храм и открытую в апреле школу для бедных детей. (О школе напишу тогда, когда больше о ней узнаю.) *Красота местных Божеств и не закрывающиеся двери храма* (смотрите фотку в другом топике) *привлекает множество городских жителей, которые приходят поклониться алтарю, поесть бесплатного прасада, повеселиться, приятно провести время.* Хоть храм и расположен в одном из самых бедных, а местами в самом опасном районе города, - в нем нет охраны, Божества открыты на обозрение всем. Скажите глупость и беспечность? *Но у кого поднимется рука творить гадости тому, чего считают частью своей жизни?* Интересно, что когда я искал дорогу к храму (не хотел брать автобус, который пол-часа петляет по городу, тогда как дойти можно за 20-25 минут, перейдя гору), первый человек, у которого я спросил о парке Виктория, у меня поинтересовался: "Вы внутренний или внешний преданный?" (переводя адекватно: "Вы живете в храме или прихожанин?").

А сейчас суть топика: *Божества в этом храме настолько красивые, что не дают просто так покинуть храм...* У меня не хватит слов, описать Их Светлостей. Смотрите фотографии. Общий вид алтаря и потом отдельно каждые Божества. Я уменьшил качество изображений, чтобы проще было отправить.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вот фотографии, которые не поместились в предыдущий топик. Две фотографии Божеств, храм и общий вид городского района. На этом общем виде, смотрите с левой стороны есть деревья, шиферная крыша, спутниковые антены, оранжевый дом с черепичной крышей (это храм), белый дом и чуть правее розовый дом (это школа).







Кришна привлекателен для всех. Разве не так? Вид храма вблизи.

----------


## Мария Четти

При взгляде на Божеств сердце замирает, какие Они красивые!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Сейчас в Бразилии пройдет Индийский Фестиваль с участием ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами. 2 октября Его Святейшество провел киртан в Ади-темпло Сан-Паулу.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Божества в день Дивали и Говардхана-пуджи 27 октября 2011 года "Ади-темпло" в Сан-Паулу.



Говадхана...



в деталях:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вьяса-пуджа Его Святейшества Хридаянанды даса Госвами 30 октября 2011 года "Ади-темпло" в Сан-Паулу.




День ухода основателя-ачарьи Его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады 30 октября 2011 года "Ади-темпло" в Сан-Паулу.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Фестиваль "48 часовой киртан" на фазенде Нова Гокула. Прошу прощение за качество видео, оригинальное видео (которое "весит" 2,1Гб) Ютуби не хочет загружать.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

Прабху Вы случайно не там живете? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F99bd...fcFAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Прабху Вы случайно не там живете? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F99bd...fcFAAAAAAAAAAA


Я здесь живу:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iowdbTiuKB4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mzo47p0Veg

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Я здесь живу:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iowdbTiuKB4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mzo47p0Veg


Джай! В Бразилии во многих городах есть ятры преданных?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Не так уж и много, как хотелось бы. В Рио де Джанейро, Сан-Паулу, Куритиба, Порто Алегре, Флорианополис, Форталеза, Белен, Манаус, Салвадор... В некоторых других городах нама-хатты или отдельные преданные. В 2002 году мне говорили, что во всей Бразилии около 5.000 преданных; а сейчас население страны около 191 млн.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Не так уж и много, как хотелось бы. В Рио де Джанейро, Сан-Паулу, Куритиба, Порто Алегре, Флорианополис, Форталеза, Белен, Манаус, Салвадор... В некоторых других городах нама-хатты или отдельные преданные. В 2002 году мне говорили, что во всей Бразилии около 5.000 преданных; а сейчас население страны около 191 млн.



Ну все равно неплохо. Не так как знакомая преданная матаджи в Египте одна - одинешенька.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Она не одна, просто сложно знать, где найти преданных... Когда я был на Кипре, я тоже не знал, где искать. И не встретил...  :sed:  А потом узнал, так что давайте поможем матаджи!

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Она не одна, просто сложно знать, где найти преданных... Когда я был на Кипре, я тоже не знал, где искать. И не встретил...  А потом узнал, так что давайте поможем матаджи!


 К сожалению контакт с ней утерян. Она писала сюда до переделки форума, искала общения. Когда форум сломали, ее сообщения потерялись. Но как я понял она успела связаться с русскими преданными, которые периодически работают в Египте. И даже, насколько я помню, смогла с детьми попасть в святую дхаму на Гаура Пурниму.

----------


## vijitatma das

> К сожалению контакт с ней утерян. Она писала сюда до переделки форума, искала общения. Когда форум сломали, ее сообщения потерялись. Но как я понял она успела связаться с русскими преданными, которые периодически работают в Египте. И даже, насколько я помню, смогла с детьми попасть в святую дхаму на Гаура Пурниму.


А еще я помню, как однажды во время моей лекции на Динамо она прислала по интернету вопрос о Бхактивиноде Тхакуре, который тут же и задали. Так что трансляции она смотрела, вроде.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> А еще я помню, как однажды во время моей лекции на Динамо она прислала по интернету вопрос о Бхактивиноде Тхакуре, который тут же и задали. Так что трансляции она смотрела, вроде.


Сестра Степана Плотникова работает в Египте и как я понял поддерживает с ней связь.

----------


## Лена

ее звало Оксаной, если я не ошибаюась

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> ее звало Оксаной, если я не ошибаюась


Сестру? Ксения по моему.

----------


## Лена

> Сестру? Ксения по моему.


преданную в Египте 
 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> преданную в Египте


Может сестра Степана и эта преданная это одно лицо, нужно будет спросить.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Она не одна, просто сложно знать, где найти преданных... Когда я был на Кипре, я тоже не знал, где искать. И не встретил...  А потом узнал, так что давайте поможем матаджи!


Тут вот вайшнавы ищут центр на Кипре:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3075

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

По поводу Оксаны и Ксении не путайтесь, это одно и то же имя. Только в одном случае оно по-украински, а во втором - по-русски.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Что и здесь от темы убежали...  :smilies:  Может новую тему начать: "Преданные в Египте"?

----------


## Stanislav

Джай ! Спасибо за обзор, прабху !

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вчера - Шри Кришна Мурти прабху - преданный из Бело Хоризонте, штат Минас Жераис, подарил президенту Бразилии - Dilma Rousseff - "Науку Самоосознания":

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Что такое Карнавал? Это шествие разодетых людей, которые наряжены в различные фантазии. Вот несколько примеров.











При чем тут форум кришна.ру? А вот зачем. Сейчас мне прислали фотки группы Карнавала, которая называется "Павлинье перо Кришны". Представляете, в таком виде пройтись по 2-миллионному Бело Хоризонте и все время петь Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> 


Тут прямо как в дхаме во время парикрамы. Пейзаж совсем индийский.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Тут прямо как в дхаме во время парикрамы. Пейзаж совсем индийский.


Там тоже столько Кришн?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Там тоже столько Кришн?


Да, иногда бывает. Куда ни глянешь, всюду Кришна.  :mig:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs



----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Преданные Кришны во время инагуарации Католической Церкви в городе Каруару, штат Пернамбуко, Бразилия. 2014 год.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Харе Кришна. Красивый фестиваль, жаль не все фото открылись. Был бы вам признателен, если бы вы опубликовали в этой теме сайты всех действующих Бразильский центров ИСККОН и их точные гугл-координаты. Спасибо.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Если кто-то захочет приехать, пусть свяжутся со мной... Я поясню где и как доехать. Проблема в том, что в большинстве городов нет стабильного адреса; преданные проводят программы или имеют храм (ресторан, нама-хатту, и т.д.) в арендованном помещении. Даже на официальном сайте (http://www3.iskcon.com.br/enderecos/) информация 2-3 летней давности.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Если кто-то захочет приехать, пусть свяжутся со мной... Я поясню где и как доехать...


Понял, спасибо. Много ли русскоязычных преданных в Бразилии?

----------

